
Announcing Patron: a Ruby HTTP client library - soundsop
http://fiatdev.com/2009/07/03/announcing-patron-a-ruby-http-client-library
======
bazookaaa
I don't see any difference with this and HTTParty (besides having to install
libcurl).

